# fitting a bike rack to swift bolero 630ek



## ailif (Oct 13, 2014)

can anyone tell me if you can fit a bike rack to a 2007 swift bolero 630 ek it has a fullsize fridge and cooker along the back plus ladder on the outside please.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is highly likely that you can. For best advice for all things Swift, I would advise that you join the Swift-Talk forum:
www.swift-talk.co.uk
It is constantly manned by Swift technical staff. They can tell you exactly where the strengthening bears are in the back wall for mounting a bike rack.
Gerry


----------

